# 01038 Central Locking Thermal Protection (search is down, sorry)



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

First of all, I'm sure this q has been answered here before, and I hate reposting, but the site's search function is not working.
I went to a shop and they went into VCDS and this code popped up:
01038 Central Locking Thermal Protection
000- - - Intermittent
Fault status: 001000000
" Priority: 4
" Frequency: 44
Reset Counter: 51
Mileage: 4812 km (that's 2290 mi, I have 3080 mi right now)

Again sorry for the probably stupid question, but I'm curious. He cleared the code btw.
Thanks


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: 01038 Central Locking Thermal Protection (windycityvdub)*

Start here: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01038


----------



## Mk41.8t (Nov 22, 2004)

I have the same error. Did you ever find a solution?


----------

